# New DC



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

So I have ended up with a collection of collectors. 15hp dustek, 10hp dustek, 10hp Aget, 5hp Dustek, 5hp holz, several other 3 and 5hp units. Currently running my 6 head weinig Hydromat with the 15hp dustek, but about ready to get my 7 head wadkin on line as well so I need more. 

Picked up this 25hp cyclone with starter for 250 bucks. 

Need to make a hopper for the bottom and figure out filters and return air.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey look at that! We were just talking about where you had gone. People are going to be dang happy that you're back. 

It also seems that you really do find random large machinery for low prices, good for you!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, we were told you had not posted since 2016 so welcome back. 
The last thing I read from you was when you were pulling some major wire for your new shop. How did that go? We need an update.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Yes, we were told you had not posted since 2016 so welcome back.
> The last thing I read from you was when you were pulling some major wire for your new shop. How did that go? We need an update.


I did a short update in your thread. 
I will try to get around to an update on my shop, but I am stupid busy with everything in my life. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

